# B544 shower trap location



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

My shower is draining very slowly. Had a look around for a trap but can't see one - anyone know where it is? It's a 2003 544 Classic, with rear kitchen, and shower nearside rear. No access from kitchen cupboard that I can see.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I suspect the trap is integrated into the base of the drain point and so, will only be accessible from under the shower tray. Not something you want to remove! Ours is a different layout, but I think the drain pipes run under the tray and so, are almost horizontal for a short distance. Yours is probably similar.
Two thoughts.
Have you tried "fishing" for trapped hair in the drain(s)? A small hook (e.g. bent into the end of a skewer) may help.
Try flushing the system with hot (not boiling) water and detergent. There may be a build-up of soap / scum in the pipe(s). This will work best with a degree of pressure if you can contrive a way of pumping the water. You might manage this by disconnecting the shower head from its hose and pointing the hose down the hole, if it will reach - I've never tested that. Otherwise, can you "bodge" a connection with a bit of spare hose?

I make a point of running a hose into the van periodically when at home. Then with MODEST pressure, I flush through the two traps on our shower. I use cold water for this, but at least it should move any debris through the system.

Good luck,

Philip


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I don't think that that you will have a trap if it is not easily accessible , It may be that your pipes are gunged up with crap, so you will need to put some drain and pipe cleaner down the plug hole, my basin sometimes gets like this and I sort it the same way.Dennis


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I tried some drain cleaner. They don't have Mr Muscle (or Señor Músculo) here in Spain, so just got some stuff from Carrefour. Seems to have worked.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, on my B584 the trap can be accessed from behind the Trauma boiler or by removing the panel below the shower door, two screws I think?

curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A length of Swish curtain wire with either a loop or hook in the end always clears my drains.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A sink plunger can help, you may need to have the plugs in the other outlets to use it depending on how your shower drains are piped. Go easy with a plunger the fittings on the drains are not very strong, I cracked one giving it stacks with a plunger. I can't fish down our drains due to the design of the shower outlets nothing will go round the corner. If using any detergents do not use a powder it may well make things worse by settling out, Alan.


----------

